# Fokker Spin flies again



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2008)

In dutch, but nice to see: Fokker technicians made Fokkers first creation (1910) fly again. in this case the 1936 replica, displayed at the Aviodrome museum.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTnUdopbDQ_


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice vid Marcel, but you wouldn't find me in that thing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

That is cool, but I wouldn't want to fly it either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool, but I think I will stay on the ground too!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2008)

You're kidding? looks like fun! That take off was mavelous


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

It does look like fun, I just like to have a little metal around me in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2008)

Think of all the nice pictures you can shoot, straight down, no metal in the way


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 8, 2008)

That things a freakin 2x4 with wings! ill stick to something safer


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh hell no! Couldn't get me anywhere near the idea of flying in that crate.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2008)

You know the Fokker Eindecker from WWI was basically the same plane, don't you? The Germans had quite some success with that one and it's concidered the first real fighter plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool but as most have said, a little more between myself and the ground would be nice.


----------

